# HELP!!!!!!!! Need a guide to CM7 themeing



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

I need major help on CyanogenMod Theming. I've searched everywhere for good guides tried decompling apk's and none of it seemed to work. So I'm thinking that I would just download the apk's i want to change, color the icons etc. Then anyone that is willing to color the icons please feel free, just let me know.

[email protected]

:grin2::grin2::android-smile:


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=916814

[GUIDE] Want to learn how to theme?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

This one too

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=964391

[GUIDE] T-mobile theme engine for the faint at heart (non-linux users)

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

